# Pics please!



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Hi folks, for those of you who don't know, there's a Catapult Compilation video planned; whilst I'm looking around the many videos to draw from, I'll also need pictures. Pictures of ammo/bands/catapults ... If you could make my job easier, it would be most appreciated, by any collected images here.
For those of you who were following the previous thread, I've taken what I needed from there, so this will be the new thread for updates ... please keep me posted.

Hmmm, a post asking for other posts ... don't get too many of those.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

the one i made for hedgewolf. i love it so much.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

heres a few


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

a few more


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

that fishing priest .. i love it. I will totally make myself one soon.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

WARNING THIS POST CONTAINS DEAD ANIMALS THAT HAVE BEEN SHOT WITH A SLINGSHOT !!! 
IF YOU DONT LIKE IT PLEASE DONT VIEW THE PICTURES, THANKS


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

I have a load of different types of ammo in my shed so i will get some photos of them taken tomorrow


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Just a thought WCDB, have you looked in the gallery? Lots of great slings there.
Philly


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

View media item 3018
few from moi


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Are you excepting video, or now only photos?


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

... having trouble getting pics up? Feel free to use anything in my gallery, cheers


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Feel free to use anything from my gallery.

http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/album/115-hrawk/page__sortby__idate__sortorder__asc


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Try again...


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

When can we expect the compilation Mr sore bunny? Lol, ps appreciate the help of you doing this painstaking editing job... I'm sure many forum members will be just as appreciative and am really looking forward to seeing the finished product... its like waiting for a new ss to dry after clear coating, when all ya wanton do is try it out........ any way cheers again mate...


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

Here's a cool lil vid of mine 



 , entitled 'blowing stuff up with a slingshot'

... and here's an artsey pic of the sling that did it (Gamekeeper Hawk)

http://slingshotforu.../2233-p1090299/

Would be great if you found anything to take from here.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

You are welcome to use any of the photos here


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

as well as anything you like here:

https://picasaweb.google.com/109807807259853709441/Slingshots02

James


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Here are a few I have done over the past couple of years. Help yourself.
http://s146.photobucket.com/albums/r259/Rkyle/#!cpZZ6QQtppZZ28


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

That's perfect, thanks guys. Philly, I'll be looking around, but it'll save a lot of time, to have some here. Bullseye, I'm already looking at your vids, so just post what you want, and I'll keep my eye open. And it might take a week or so to compile, as I'm just finishing off a project for a friend. After that, maybe a week or so more to edit. I can only do so much.
Might I just add, there's some beautiful slings here, that I've never seen before, we really do have some talent. And personally, I particularly like the last one McKee posted, and Marcus seniors Birch fork. But special thanks to JSkeen and Flippinout.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Oh! I will put a couple of hunting pics in, but I don't think I'll need any more than what John has already posted; if you feel you have a really good pic, please put it up though, or send it to me. And more bands and ammo, please?


----------



## Jimmy (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi
You can use this one of mine if you like.
http://uploads.slingshotforum.com/uploads/gallery/album_147/gallery_2358_147_234769.jpg


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Here are some of my favorite naturals. Sassafras with thumb rest is the first one. These seem to be some of the best performing frames that I have.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Great stuff.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Perhaps something here might fit what you are looking for.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Wonderful.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Here some pictures. Cheers, Bob


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I get some pics of diff ammo and bands shortly mate


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Few more...


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Thanks guys, this makes my job so much easier. And there's so many I haven't seen before, all beautiful.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Again....


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Well mate, I'll take some more pics for that project. If you like go to my gallery and take what you need. Cheers, Bob.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Thanks Bob, that's really great.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

A couple




























Tricked out PFS on a bed of pure latex










the cards Bill Hays really uses for card snips, I'm just kidding Bill lol


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

They're fantastic too, thanks Sniper. I'll be able to get started with the editing, real soon.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

a few more pics of it


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Grrreat! I'll be able to get started next week fellas; but don't let that stop you from posting more.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Bob,that Scallop is just Amazing!!!


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

My take on dgui's PFS in aluminum


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Some good photos to use.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Jacktrevally said:


> Bob,that Scallop is just Amazing!!!


Yes Jack, it's one of my favoured slingshots, I've got an aluminium red one too. It's two months that I'm shooting at target with Scallops only. I think it's one of the best commercial in the market so far.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

One more:


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Thanks Bob.


----------

